
Uber launches Uber Freight to bring efficiency in the trucking industry - rogerdonaldson
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/18/15657798/uber-freight-truck-app-ios-android
======
wand3r
Tesla unveiling their all electric trucks soon and they will have autopilot
although obviously not ready for full automation.

Uber is out looking for a business model and that's great; it's just that
without self driving capabilities in reality they are just a temp agency with
a bad rep operating deep in the red.

------
sharemywin
I don't get how they get anywhere with this? If your a company that has a lot
of freight you get a thousand calls a day from brokers wanting your business.

~~~
mazamats
Perhaps they'd want to avoid getting a thousand calls every day?

Besides, this would be more useful for smaller businesses that don't ship as
often.

~~~
sharemywin
Not sure how it's different than uship, freightcenter.com, freightquote.com

------
ledriveby
Sounds like uShip?

